# New 850



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just got my brand new popo 850 in with 31" laws. Didnt have to put a lift on for the tires which is a huge plus IMO but did have to trim plastic. 30 min after I get it back from shop I did break it haha, I'm coming from a Honda so I didn't know about the belt breaking in water if you don't put it in low. But will post pics up as soon as I get it in the mud later this evening.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome cant wait to see it! cnograts on the the bike.


----------

